# Fuente simetrica regulada y variable de 0 a 30v



## jenrique (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola amigos sucede que tengo un problemita con una fuente que quiero hacer http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm Sucede que esta fuente pide un transf de   15V-0-15V 2A y lo que yo tengo es una de 12V-0-12V 1A no se si me puedan decir que modificaciones tengo que hacerle para que me entregue los 30V.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola.
Esa fuente es variable, pero no regulada, a pesar de que está hecha con el LM317 y LM337. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 22, 2008)

la verdad de esa fuente solo quiero usar 12V y 0.5A (yo se que hay fuentes mas sencillas pero quiero hacer esta) tu crees aficionado que le deberia de hacer algun cambio debido al transf que tengo para que me proporcione los 30V y en cuanto a lo corriente he leido otros post y dicen que la corriente se auto regula por la carga osea que si entrega hasta 2A debido a la carga solo va a entregar los 0.5A o estoy equivocado?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola.
No creo que con 12-0-12 puedas obtener 30V con el circuito que mencionas. Pero puedes construirla, claro que no te dará 30V.
La fuente de alimentación da la corriente que la carga le pide no más, ni menos. 
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jenrique (Nov 22, 2008)

soy feliz con que me de 12V tu crees que con ese transformador me los de? que cambios tengo que hacerle al circuito?

Gracias


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola que  tal  brothers,  pues  como verán  soy nuevo en ésto, pues  la verdad  tengo  varias  dudas  sobre  ésta  fuente ,  pués ya tengo todo  el material,  solo me  falta  pasarlo al  PCB, intenté  que  lo hiciera  automatico PCb Wizard pero que dan muchos cruces, no estoy  seguro creo que a  mi me  quedo mejor utilizando éste  mismo  programa pero yo lo hice manualmente, "como ven?" , bueno pero  mis principales dudas ,es  que  adicionalmente  compré un porta fusible, que no se  si  sea  necesario para  protegerlo.

Bueno  también quería  comentarles que  los  tips y los  reguladores los  montaré  en unos disipadores de computadora  como de  7 u 8cms  de  largo que  intentaré  montar en la misma  placa, quedarán  bien?, ésta   placa  fue  de  10 x 10 cms,  pero 
no me quedó  bien,  además  de que estoy  pensando  agregarle  otra  fuente  ya  sea   regulable  aunque no sea  simétrica  o  fija de 5 V,  el  diagrama  lo voy a  agregar  adelante de  esta pero  ahora en una  de  10 x 15, si pueden pasarme  algún diagramilla, y recomendarme como hacer las pistas,  y bueno también otra pregunta, los  dos  diagramas  o mas bien las  dos fuente se pueden  jalar  del mismo transformador ?, les adjunto mi diagrama y lo de los disipadores

Aquí  va un foto de mi PCb  y mas  o menos  como  montaría los transistores y los  reguladores  en  los disipadores , espero retroalimentarme  y espero esto  tambien les sirva de algo.


----------



## jenrique (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola catman9139 te cuento que hice esa fuente y me funciona de maravilla tanto en la parte negativa como en la positiva en cuanto al fusible creeme no es necesario, y los disipadores no habian unos mas pequenoos? je je....

Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 9, 2008)

hola jenrique gracias por el  comentario, 
pue s  si  tengo  otros   disipadores  mas  pequeños, de  hecho no la  he  soldado ni armado, 
no estoy  seguro jejeje
y bueno  quiero agregar  en  la misma  placa otra  fuente  tal ves de  0 a  10 o algo asi, aunque nos ea  simetrica
que  te parece  jenrique estos  disipadores  negros para los  reguladores  y los  otros dos para  los  tips, pero  quisiera saber como los  aislo,


----------



## jenrique (Dic 9, 2008)

si mucho mejor aparte que te ahorra millon espacio....en si cuanto voltaje necesitas? para que la fuente en serie? acuerdate que con esta fuente puedes suministrar hasta 30VDC.

Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 9, 2008)

hoola pue s  que lata   doy  vea, pero  que  les parece  mi enpistado, pue s   este  no  me quedo bien   por que algunos de  los  nodos  me quedaron muy pequeños, les platiko que  lo  voy  a  poner  en otra  placa mas  grande  por que  quiero agregarle  otra  fuente, bueno espero  anden chido , bye bye  cuidense


----------



## jenrique (Dic 9, 2008)

pero quje vas alimentar con esa fuente? y en cuanto a las pistas ten cuidado que hagan contacto una con otra.


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 9, 2008)

a  graqica s  jenrique , loq ue pasa  es que  no  es para una  aplicacion especifica, por  que  en la  carrera  siempre  necesito una  con diferentes  voltajes, pero  pue s  con una  fija  de  5v, estaria  al centavo, pero si fuera  de 0 a  algo  seria  mejor, bueno  gracias  jenrique  me proprondre  aramarla  ahora  si, gracias


----------



## jenrique (Dic 9, 2008)

de nada y bueno si tienes alguna duda escribe no mas con gusto respondere.

Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 9, 2008)

Pues  bueno , aprovechando  también  le pondré adicionalmente  éste  switch y  conector de grabadora, para  hacerlo  un poco mas  facil de  transportar  jeje, y  bueno  la  fuente que la quiero agregar, pondré  el diagrama adelante de éste pero lo tomaré desde el transformador, no del  circuito de la fuente, es correcto  hacerlo asi para  tener  dos  fuentes en ésta placa de 10 x 15?

Aqui está  la placa de 10 x 15. Oye  jenrique , no sabrás de algún diagrama  de alguna variable de  0 - 10 o de 0 - 5 o algo así ,  pero que  utilice  Lm317 o  lm337, por que es que los  tengo dos  veces  jeje,  gracias , bye


----------



## jenrique (Dic 9, 2008)

mira ahi te dejo unos links muy interesantes:
www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/fd30catalogo.pdf
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Fuente-alimentacion-regulable-15v-500mA.html

Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola brothers , aquí de nuevo , cómo creen que pueda tomar en paralelo  del  transformador la otra fuente que aparece aqui ?Fuente alimentación regulable 15v 500mA  y bueno  otra  duda sobres  la  fuente  Fuente de alimentación simétrica 0 a 30V - 2 a 5A

Los transistores y los reguladores deben ser montados en disipadores pero deben aislarse con mica, o con que tengan el disipador es suficiente ? Al  decir aislar quiere decir que no los debo soldar directo a la placa, si no mas  bien con cables, y montarlos a la carcasa de mi fuente ?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto.
LM117 ó LM317
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Dic 10, 2008)

Mira este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-serie-8138/
Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 11, 2008)

ey  expliquenme   please


----------



## jenrique (Dic 11, 2008)

Para sumar voltajes debes de poner las fuentes en serie si quieres sumar corriente se las pone en paralelo ahora en cuanto a los transistores y reguladores solo necesitan disipadores y con respecto a la ultima pregunta pues no te entendi muy bien....que es lo que deseas aislar? los transistores y reguladores? si es asi pues solo basta con los disipadores y montarlos con los mismo en la placa.

Saludos


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 12, 2008)

me  acba  de  surgirt  otra  duda, como  dicen que  es  solo variable y no  regulada ,  y  dicen lo de  le  regulada  es que  si  le  conecto una  carga que  requiera lago de corriente,  el voltaje se  caera?


----------



## jenrique (Dic 12, 2008)

tu carga de cuanto es?


----------



## Catman9139 (Dic 12, 2008)

no  pue s es que  la  voy a  utilizar para laboratorio
para   practicas, para  infinidad  de  practicas, pero cuanot  es lo maximo quie le podre meter  de carga?


----------



## jenrique (Dic 12, 2008)

aplica ley de ohm....si tu carga es de 10 ohms y necesita 700mA para funcionar pues le metes un voltaje de 7V aqui el hecho no es cuanto carga puedo meterle sino ver si puedo alimentar dicha carga con mi fuente.


----------



## arturo rodriguez (May 13, 2009)

hola amigos nesecito su ayuda tengo un fuente de entrada es de 110 vac que me da 16vdc y nesecito bajarla a 12vdc , como le puedo hacer, tengo tip 41


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 20, 2009)

estimado forista 'elaficionado' te animas a explicar porque la fuente del post a pesar de tener 2 reguladores no es regulada? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _
hago un comentario del porque dicha fuente no es regulada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola amigos:

Tengo un transformador de 24v+24v / 5A y quiero hacer una fuente estabilizada variable con éste transformador.

busqué muchos circuitos y son todos aproximadamente iguales.
pero todos tienen en la salida transistores de media potencia tipo 2N3055 y yo tengo en realidad los MJ15003 y MJ15004 que son de alta potencia y son de Motorola.

quisiera saber si se pueden reemplazar directamente por los 2n3055 asi me hago la fuente variable.

y otra preguntita: tendré que usar 2 en paralelo por cada rama para poder manejar esa corriente?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Como poder, podés poner un 15003 en lugar de un 3055. Eso sí, los 15003 son mucho más potentes.

Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es reemplazar un 3055 con un 15004: Es PNP.

En cuanto a los transistores en sí... Hoy en día encontrar un par 15003/4 de Motorola originales es más que muy difícil porque hace casi 10 años que Motorola no los fabrica más. Así y todo, los falsificadores los siguen marcando con la "M", y siempre algún distribuidor los compra. Pasá por el post de transistores falsificados y fijate si son originales los tuyos. O poné sunas fotos y vemos por acá.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2009)

si amigo, ya se que no puedo reemplazar NPN por PNP, pero mi fuente ser´variable simétrica, por ende en la rama negativa iria el PNP.

los motorola que yo tengo son de hace como 1 año solamente, y más que seguro pueden ser truchos...voy a revisar el post...si lo encuentro...

saludos.


----------



## TriggerTrack (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola compañeros, disculpen.. ¿de dónde debería tomar unas salidas "extras" si quiero que aparte de ser variable tenga unas fijas a +15 y -15V (refiriendome al diseño de fuente motivo de este post)? En otras palabras quiero realizar esa fuente, pero quiero también que tenga unas salidas fijas a +15v y -15v aparte de 2 más que sean variables (con el potenciómetro obviamente). Gracias por su amabilidad.


----------



## Rob7 (May 25, 2012)

Hola comunidad!
Quisiera consultarles una cosa que he tratado de buscar con el buscador y no he encontrado.
Quiero armar una fuente simétrica variable regulada que me dé de 0 a 30V (con un LM317) y de 0 a -30V (con un LM337), con una corriente de 1A de un transformador de 120V a 24V divididos por la derivación central (12V + 12V).
El detalle es que no quiero usar la derivación central para dividir el voltaje. Quiero esos 24V para regular y variar mis salidas con potenciómetros. ¿Es posible lograr eso con un sólo común (o tierra)?
Lo he armado en protoboard y sí me funciona el LM317, pero no así con el LM337. Me dá el voltaje que deseo sin carga (aunque con mas rizo que el LM317) pero cuando le meto una carga liviana (resistencia de 2.2k) mi voltaje negativo cae a cero.
Adjunto el diagrama en Multisim 11 para aquel que desee echarme la mano.
Les agradezco de antemano. Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2012)

Me parece que el tema está destacado, pero los que no tenemos multisim también te podríamos ayudar si posteas una captura de pantalla en formato .jpg; cosa que, o casualidad, esta en el menú herramientas del multisim. 

Sin el diagrama entiendo que a lo sumo te va a salir ±18 V, o directamente no te entiendo.


----------



## Rob7 (May 25, 2012)

Hola, gracias por la pronta respuesta.
Creo que no supe buscar en la página con las palabras adecuadas, por eso abrí nuevo tema. Si ya existe uno entonces pido disculpas.
Bueno, adjunto la imagen de mi diagrama.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo!

Edito: Las resistencias finales son mis cargas.


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2012)

¡Ah, ahora si! Es el viejo truco de rectificar media onda.
Y si, no quiero ahondar en explicaciones, hacela simple, no te compliques, conformate con ±18 V.
Después, a medida que le vas tomando el gusto, pasate a una conmutada.


----------



## Rob7 (May 27, 2012)

Mmm... ¿no hay forma de que entregue los ±30 V, aunque sea con un diseño diferente pero con el mismo transformador?
Lo necesito para un proyecto de la universidad.


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php

Usa los condensadores de mayor capacidad posible.

Mira en la hoja de datos de cada regulador en orden de los terminales o patas. 

Usa en los dos reguladores 120 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rob7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gracias por el dato, el aficionado; ya armé el circuito como tu lo mencionas pero le falta fuerza al aplicar cargas pequeñas. Como bien dices, hacen falta condensadores de gran capacidad. A lo mucho sumé dos de 1000 uF con uno de 2200 uF. u.u
Ya me decanté por la opción de Nilfred, hacerla sencilla de ±18 V. Pero eso sí, no sólo es sencilla, es más estable con cargas incluso pesadas que me demandan más de 1/2 ampere, debido al uso de la derivación central del trafo que es una tierra muy estable (contrario a mi primer circuito que con carga ligera cae ligeramente la tensión, pero se calentaba demasiado y mis supuestas "tierras" sólo eran retornos de corriente. ).

Gracias por la ayuda. Investigaré sobre la fuente conmutada, ya que leí que su eficiencia es mayor al 70% (cuando tienen carga, liberan poco calor). 

Saludos!


----------



## darklink0808 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rob7 dijo:


> Hola comunidad!
> Quisiera consultarles una cosa que he tratado de buscar con el buscador y no he encontrado.
> Quiero armar una fuente simétrica variable regulada que me dé de 0 a 30V (con un LM317) y de 0 a -30V (con un LM337), con una corriente de 1A de un transformador de 120V a 24V divididos por la derivación central (12V + 12V).
> El detalle es que no quiero usar la derivación central para dividir el voltaje. Quiero esos 24V para regular y variar mis salidas con potenciómetros. ¿Es posible lograr eso con un sólo común (o tierra)?
> ...




amigo soy nuevo con multisim me gustaria saber donde encuentro el lm337 lo eh estado buscando y por ninguna parte lo encuentro 

de antemano gracias


----------



## Rob7 (Nov 7, 2012)

darklink0808 dijo:


> amigo soy nuevo con multisim me gustaria saber donde encuentro el lm337 lo eh estado buscando y por ninguna parte lo encuentro
> 
> de antemano gracias



Hola compañero. Mira, ya tiene rato que no uso el Multisim y no lo tengo instalado. Pero déjame instalarlo y recordar cómo y ya te contesto en no más de 6 horas. ¿Vale? Total, necesito el Multisim para recordar como usar un osciloscopio jejeje.
Saludos!


----------



## sebastian979 (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, como estan.

Aca estoy reviviendo este tema que hace seis meses no contestan pero vamos a intentar de que no me eliminen el mensaje.

Arme la fuente de elaficionado y no me funciona, tengo una duda respecto a un analisis que hice y es sobre los transistores que van conectados a los resistores de menos de 1ohmio, al hacer probar continuidad con la entrada de los reguladores, da corto en todos sus terminales, podria ser ese el problema o asi se debian colocar dichos transistores? En la parte negativa solo me llega a los -9V ese seria el valor maximo?, hasta el momento no he podido armar una que me llegue a los 0V . respecto a los transistores anteriormente mencionados no pude conseguir el BC558 y me dieron un C558B es el mismo?, no he podido comprobar si lo son debido a que no he encontrado un datasheet o informacion confiable sobre este componente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola.

Si haz armado esta fuente http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm






eso quiere decir que no has leído el tema.


Yo modifiqué esa fuente de esta manera_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124327/ _ 

Ver el archivo adjunto 13003

Verifca si los terminales del C558B coinciden con el de la imagen.
Sí es así entonces está bien. 




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebastian979 (Abr 27, 2013)

Respecto a lo que respondiste elaficionado, te quiero decir que tuve que seguir el tema obligatoriamente antes de atreverme a hacer tu fuente, se que tu la modificaste, ya que los reguladores no funcionaban como debían, y pues ya logré solucionar los problemas, yo como estudiante novato de ingeniería electrónica decidí armar la fuente en mi protoboard y no me funcionó en un principio, luego de comprobar continuidad y errores encontré algunos y fueron solucionados y la verdad ya funciona normalmente, aunque solo me llega maximo a los 27V yo ya se que se debe al secundario del transformador y pues quería darte las gracias ya que me sacaste de un problema mas grande, luego de comprar y comprar materiales para fuentes que al fin y al cabo no reunían los requisitos mínimos para presentarla, ya me estaba dando por vencido, ahora lo que estoy pensando es en poner disipadores a los reguladores y a los transistores, la PCB se como hacerla en Proteus, que le recomendarías a éste novato hacer para que la fuente trabaje bien, en éstos días logré sacarle un disipador a un circuito impreso viejo el cual tenía conectado 5 transistores y es en forma de T, ese me serviría? Además de eso que cosas mas necesito ?

El BC558 lo tuve que cambiar por un BC557 que tenía a mano, según el datasheet seria un buen reemplazo, no? Tengo la fuente armada y a punto de crear el impreso y quisiera saber por que al conectar una carga desde los extremos de la fuente y luego aumentar el voltaje, se me cae unos 5V (Se esperaba unos 27V), pero luego si desconecto la carga y luego la vuelvo a poner sin variar los potenciómetros el voltaje no se cae sino que vuelve a ser el esperado, a que se debe ese problema?, otra cosa que les quisiera preguntar es como podría probar la fuente, es decir su regulación ya que para mi es muy importante, que tipo de carga sería la adecuada.

Necesito ayuda con la fuente por favor que alguien me de algun consejo, el voltaje se cae cuando le conecto una carga pequeña, se que se debe a que no esta regulando muy bien pero la verdad no se que mas hacer , la fuente es la última que publicó elaficionado, le agradecería demasiado a quienes me ayudaran, gracias.


----------



## oFRGOo (May 14, 2013)

si alguien sigue en este post..me gustaria saber por*-*q*ue* mi fuente en la parte de voltaje negativa me sale menos 9volt de lm337  en comparacion de los 12 voltios q*UE* me salen con el lm317 ..con este diseño..http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/10/fuente-alimentacion-simetrica-regulable.html


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2013)

oFRGOo dijo:


> si alguien sigue en este post..me gustaria saber por*-*q*ue* mi fuente en la parte de voltaje negativa me sale menos 9volt de lm337  en comparacion de los 12 voltios q*UE* me salen con el lm317 ..con este diseño..http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/10/fuente-alimentacion-simetrica-regulable.html



¿ Verificaste haberlo conectado correctamente ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## oFRGOo (May 14, 2013)

lo lamento, ya me di cuenta de mi error, si estaba mal conectado, jajaja, pero tengo una pregunta que es curiosidad a veces en algunas fuentes que he visto..digamos una fuente de 12-0-12 me deberia dar ya rectificada 12v, pero en la medición me da un resultado de 14v.


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2013)

Hola.

Las fuentes rectificadas y filtradas, sin carga dan el valor pico del voltaje alterno. En tu cado es:  12V x 1.4142

Mira cómo se conecta el LM317 y el LM337.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62314

Verifica si los terminales o patas están conectadas de la manera correcta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebastian979 (May 18, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero los transistores tambien deben de ir alli no?, estoy hablando de la fuente que tu modificaste, tengo unas dudas, la fuente al conectarle una carga se me cae la tension mas o menos 5V, pero lo raro es que luego si desconecto la carga y la vuelvo a poner solo se cae 0.5V, a que se podria deber eso?, es normal que se caiga 0.5V?, es necesario tener las pistas gruesas en el Circuito Impreso usando un trafo de 2A?, otra cosa que tuve que hacer a la hora de armar la fuente fue poner unos resistores diferentes para los que son de 5W, tuve que usar de .47 y .15, podria ser ese otro problema?


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2013)

Hola.

Tal vez necesitas esperar que se carguen bien los condensadores de filtro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebastian979 (May 24, 2013)

Oye, y les puse otros valores a las R de potencia, afectara en algo? puse 1 par de .47 y otro par de .15 ya que no tenia a la mano de las otras. Otra duda que tengo es si esas resistencias se podrian cambiar por trozos de alambre, ya que al medir los resistores sobrepasan el ohmio


----------



## juanjv (Jul 24, 2013)

Saludos , arme la misma fuente descrita en la pagina ,identicamente y tengo el mismo problema que menciona el amigo , cuando conecto incluso un led el voltaje cae cerca de 1 volt , y ni se diga si conecto algo que consuma mas corriente , presume ser de 2A y con 200mA calienta demasiado los transistores, Por otro lado he visto que el amigo elaficionado modifico la fuente cambiando los transistores , conectando los emisores al voltaje y los colectores a la salida de la fuente , recomiendas hacer lo mismo ? la fuente la tengo bien incluso pensé que los transistores tip3055 y tip2955 estaban mal y los reemplace por tip35 y tip36 y lo mismo. Espero su amable ayuda gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola.

Lo que te puedo decir, es que rearmes la fuente, por partes.
Primero la parte positiva (sin los transistores de potencia).
Cuando funcione haces la parte negativa (sin los transistores de potencia).

Cuando funcionen ambas polaridades, agregas los transistores de potencia, pero, sólo a una polaridad (positiva por ejemplo). Cuando funcione haces la parte negativa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 25, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola. Lo que te puedo decir, es que rearmes la fuente, por partes.
> Primero la parte positiva (sin los transistores de potencia).
> Cuando funcione haces la parte negativa (sin los transistores de potencia).
> Cuando funcionen ambas polaridades, agregas los transistores de potencia, pero, sólo a una polaridad (positiva por ejemplo). Cuando funcione haces la parte negativa.
> ...


Estimados colegas,creo que el problema son esas resistencias de 220Ω llamadas R3 y R4 que estan mal colocadas y que la base del transistor de potencia debe ir directamente a la salida OUT del LM317 y LM337.No solo lo simule en proteus sino que yo hice este circuito y funcionó


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola.
Esta fuente no es regulada, sólo es variable.
Los diodos LEDs D5 provoca un voltaje negativo, cuando el potencióometro está en cero ohmios. De manera similar con D6, provoca un voltaje positivo, cuando el potencióometro está en cero 
Ver el archivo adjunto 96242

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebastian979 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy de vuelta en este foro para contarles que la fuente que modificó elaficionado me funcionó a la perfeccion, y tiene buena regulacion ya que el dia de la presentacion la probamos con un bombillo de 6V y solo se cayó 1.5V, esta fuente fue la que mejor regulaba de las que presentaron ese dia, asi que recomendadisima para el que quiera hacerla, tambien le agradezco al elaficionado por su gran ayuda, suerte!.


----------



## crisgp (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola gente, quiero hacer una fuente simétrica regulada basada en un proyecto que encontré en internet, la voy hacer con un transformador de 18+18 y voy a utilizar los reguladores LM7818 y LM7919. El proyecto ya da un PCB para imprimir pero como la plaqueta virgen que dispongo es más chica, decidí cambiar la ubicación de los componentes, también decidí cambiar los 4 diodos individuales por un puente encapsulado. Podrían decirme si me quedó bien el PCB? Les dejo el circuito y el PCB. Gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

En principio parece bien , peeeeeeero  yo le pondria un poco mas anchas las pistas y reubicaría (o lo giraría 180º) al 7918 , para poder ponerle un disipador


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 17, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Hola gente, quiero hacer una fuente simétrica regulada basada en un proyecto que encontré en internet, la voy hacer con un transformador de 18+18 y voy a utilizar los reguladores LM7818 y LM7919. El proyecto ya da un PCB para imprimir pero como la plaqueta virgen que dispongo es más chica, decidí cambiar la ubicación de los componentes, también decidí cambiar los 4 diodos individuales por un puente encapsulado. Podrían decirme si me quedó bien el PCB? Les dejo el circuito y el PCB. Gracias a todos.




Hola...Verifica la distancia de los terminales de los capacitores electrolíticos de filtrado de 4700uF(por 25Vdc mínimo y 35Vdc sugerido) por que la separación esta al menos desproporcionada con los 0.1.
El resto, yo particularmente engrosaría todo lo mas posible las pistas ya que por grande no pecan, sobre todo rellenaría el espacio sobrante(para así tener menos que comer el ácido a la hora de atacar) la de GND.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## crisgp (Sep 17, 2014)

Bueno, algo que no aclaré es que el transformador es de 1A, por el tema de las pistas. Impreso en papel tienen 1mm de ancho. El tamaño de los capacitores de 4700uF los tuve en cuenta ya que los dejé más separados del resto de los componentes, como todavía no los compré no sé la separación que van a tener las patas para hacer los agujeros. Principalmente mi duda es si está bien la conexión de los componentes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 18, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Bueno, algo que no aclaré es que el transformador es de 1A, por el tema de las pistas. Impreso en papel tienen 1mm de ancho. El tamaño de los capacitores de 4700uF los tuve en cuenta ya que los dejé más separados del resto de los componentes, como todavía no los compré no sé la separación que van a tener las patas para hacer los agujeros. Principalmente mi duda es si está bien la conexión de los componentes.



La separación entre centros de perforaciones es de 8mm y el diámetro puede ser de 19mm, las conexiones parecen estar bien.

Ric.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 18, 2014)

Como te han dicho todos, por mas que el pcb corresponda correctamente al circuito electrónica, tenes que engrosar las pistas, mas allá de que el trafo sea de 1A, el altium te da la posibilidad de hacer todo el relleno del contorno en forma automática.

Da vuelta el 7918 para ponerle un disipador, como ya te lo dijeron antes, si no le pones disipador puede llagar a calentarse tanto el regulador que se puede desoldar del pcb.


----------



## crisgp (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahi le puse el tamaño de los componentes correctos y le ensanché las pistas. Giré los reguladores para ponerles unos disipadores tipos aletas. Me quedó así.


----------



## monokote2001 (Sep 20, 2014)

Si la configuracion de los pines del 7818 y el 7918 son iguales ,me parece que hay un error en el 7918
Atte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

*Alerta Warning *

*No , NO son iguales.*

*Revise los datasheets *

Lo de Crisgp es correcto  !


----------



## crisgp (Sep 20, 2014)

Justo estaba por comentar lo mismo. Jaja. Gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

Si , después lo limpio , era para que no haya confusión , no te olvides de hacer las pistas mas gruesas , incluso te convendría redibujarlas en algo como ésto 

Aguantan mejor las soldaduras sin romperse , circula mejor la corriente y gastás menos percloruro.






Saludos !


----------



## crisgp (Sep 20, 2014)

Ya tengo marcadas las pistas como el que publiqué pero antes de meter la plaqueta al percloruro voy a rellenar con fibrón todo lo que falta.


----------



## edgargalvan (Nov 18, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lo que te puedo decir, es que rearmes la fuente, por partes.
> Primero la parte positiva (sin los transistores de potencia).
> ...



amigo hice tu fuente en proteus para probarla puesto que, habia hecho primero en simulacion primero la que tenia mal R3 y R4 en cuanto a la posicion , con la que se debatia lo de variable y regulable , pero al momento de simular la tuya en proteus obvio con los cambios y elementos que añadiste para protección de los LM me di cuenta de que no funciono entonces arme otra que si me funciono que es la de abajo comentario #47  la que dices solo es variable y la arme tal cual solo que en el diagrama del amigo puso 2 lm337 haha pero mi duda es por que no funciono la tuya en simulación, pues ya eh simulado varias y tengo una fisica que hice en la escuela . gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2014)

edgargalvan dijo:


> amigo hice tu fuente en proteus para probarla puesto que, habia hecho primero en simulacion primero la que tenia mal R3 y R4 en cuanto a la posicion , con la que se debatia lo de variable y regulable , pero al momento de simular la tuya en proteus obvio con los cambios y elementos que añadiste para protección de los LM me di cuenta de que no funciono entonces arme otra que si me funciono que es la de abajo comentario #47  la que dices solo es variable y la arme tal cual solo que en el diagrama del amigo puso 2 lm337 haha pero *mi duda es por que no funciono la tuya en simulación*, pues ya eh simulado varias y tengo una fisica que hice en la escuela . gracias de antemano




¿ Y como saber eso sin ver la simulación ?

Comprime el archivo Proteus de tu simulación con WinZip o WinRar y la subes al Foro.


----------



## edgargalvan (Nov 18, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y como saber eso sin ver la simulación ?
> 
> Comprime el archivo Proteus de tu simulación con WinZip o WinRar y la subes al Foro.



claro , disculpa haha pero aqui esta para que lo cheques y me puedan decir que esta mal.


----------

